# 32, from the UK, wanting another year of work



## jaguarearlobe (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey

I'm from the UK. Currently in Quebec

I'm in the middle of an IEC work visa. I pushed it right to the end. So I'm now 32 and not eligible for another year.

I'm trying to find out if there is another visa I an apply for at my age, whilst in the country. 

I have no guarantee that an employer can vouch for me, so I'm hoping to find another open one like IEC. IE I can work for anyone .

A friend tells me that his friend, 34 from ireland was able to. But I'm finding it all cryptic on the CIC website. If I apply for a standard work permit, one of the required documents is proof that I am elibible for IEC. This is even though they know my age and that I therfore would not be eligible. I am assuming that many people over 32 are able to at least apply for 1 year work visas.

Anyone got any tips for me

sorry if my post is a bit unclear. Let me know if I need to clear anything up.

By the way. My IEC visa\permit runs out at the start of February

Tom


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Those IEC applicants from UK have a maximum age limit of 31 whereas those from Ireland have a maximum age of 35. These limits are reciprocally agreed by the countries involved.
Apart from finding an employer willing to apply for a LMO for you there are no other visa options open to you. It's regrettable but that's the deal you sign up for. I'm not aware of one year visas for those over 32.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

lol please australia extend the working holiday visa in canada for your citizens to 35  i would love this.

Sadly i have been accepted for a IEC WHV its due to end on the 28th Feb 2014 (this is when i was going to leave Australia for the 2yrs but to sort out accomodation, proof of funds, etc in less then 4mths this is not possible) but due to finacial issues/family soon after being approved i was unable to leave for canada so sadly watching the time tick down :-(


----------



## jaguarearlobe (Dec 9, 2013)

Im in the process of looking at an open work visa. Look slike I fill all the criteria at the moment


----------

